# Crusty Southern Elgin Rolls Again



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

After a year+ of struggling with this ole dude, finally got this Crusty Alabaman Elgin back together and rolling. Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for his Jedi wisdom of the crusty kind, @Krakatoa for his ninja skills re-welding-straightening the head tube and saving the og forks, and all the awesome Cabers with info/quality posts/rad parts/and the willingness to help!!

Definitely my most challenging build yet, sheet metal was pretty crusted through.  Saved the church key brake arm strap! Happy to move on to the next… Cheers
Josh





As found condition

Guessing 41 based this # and the Stewart Warner Floating Hub..


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

Under front fender


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

Better pics when not snowing


----------



## ozzie (Feb 22, 2022)

Very cool, my favorite elgin.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 22, 2022)

Your work is paying off.  Nice bike for sure!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Very cool, my favorite elgin.



Thanks Ozzie - that says a lot ! There’s some pretty cool Elgins out there 👍


----------



## ozzie (Feb 22, 2022)

Just a beautiful design, so easy on the eye with all those beautiful curves. I was looking at the one currently for sale on the forum but its just too risky importing old stuff downunder with our tough quarantine laws let alone the cost to ship it!


----------



## Gully (Feb 22, 2022)

Fantastic in my opinion!!  Tires look good!  Great idea with the light!  😎


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 22, 2022)

Great bike! Did you do the patchwork yourself, and what kind of tires are those?


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Your work is paying off.  Nice bike for sure



Thank you so much for noticing and the kind words.  I love putting these old puzzles back together And making them roll again!! always makes me think of the last time that they were in operating condition and what year that might’ve been and what situation kept them from being ridden any further!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Just a beautiful design, so easy on the eye with all those beautiful curves. I was looking at the one currently for sale on the forum but its just too risky importing old stuff downunder with our tough quarantine laws let alone the cost to ship it!



Amen Ozzie, definitely some curves on this bike

wish I could ship ya one mate, lemme know if you ever need anything !


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

Gully said:


> Fantastic in my opinion!!  Tires look good!  Great idea with the light!  😎



Appreciate it Gully, those tires are 26x2.35 and seemed to fill the fenders better.  As for the light I needed something to fill the hole that matched the flow of the bike, and in the mountains the last thing I need is more batteries adding weight keeping me from peddling uphill


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> Great bike! Did you do the patchwork yourself, and what kind of tires are those?



Thank you Shawn, yes I did the patchwork myself. Took me a minute to come up with the concept of how to reinforce/savestructural integrity leftbof the sheet metal. I was going for a Frankenstein stitched up approach. Those are 26 x 2.35 tires made by Electra


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2022)

Excellent, crusty cool for sure!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 23, 2022)

Lovely & crusty. Just the way I like 'em!😎😎 Nice work Brother!👍👍


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice job bringing it back to life


----------



## kreika (Feb 23, 2022)

Sweet save on the crustler! Murray date code “MOD” should be 1939. The SW floating hub was available late 1940. Nice ride man!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Lovely & crusty. Just the way I like 'em!😎😎 Nice work Brother!👍👍



Seriously appreciate all the time and help brother!!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 23, 2022)

@kreika Seriously appreciate the dating information, very cool to have that info!  “Crustler” might be the new name !!


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 23, 2022)

A Falstaff church key brake strap....
Nice.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 23, 2022)

nice job looks good !!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 23, 2022)

very cool.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 24, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> Seriously appreciate all the time and help brother!!





My pleasure as always! Always good when we can get together. 🤓  👍


----------



## Kato (Feb 24, 2022)

Krusty perfection - Great job !!!!

@OZ1972


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 24, 2022)

IN RUST WE TRUST 
LOVE IT 
AWESOME 👌


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2022)

Nice bike. 
Might be a *1940*–SE model (or mod for short).


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 25, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might be a *1940*–SE.



Thanks @Archie Sturmer  - that’s kinda what my research showed plus the SW hub…


----------



## HBSyncro (Feb 26, 2022)

Great job, that bike looks mean!  That front hub is a big heart emoji.


----------



## Vdubber (Feb 26, 2022)

Awesome patina and choice of tires!  Great idea patching up fenders and the fender light looks cool as well!  Well done, another one saved😎👍


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 26, 2022)

Vdubber said:


> Awesome patina and choice of tires!  Great idea patching up fenders and the fender light looks cool as well!  Well done, another one saved😎👍



Greatly appreciate your comments - thanks for noticing!


----------

